# hilfe beim kajakkauf



## toni666 (12. Juli 2011)

ahoi...

also ich würde mir gerne ein angelkajak zulegen (sot).ich kenn mich kaum  aus und würde gerne ein paar tipps bzw erfahrungsberichte hören.ich hab  hier gesucht aber die threads die ich gefunden hab haben mich nicht  wirklich weiter gebracht.mir ist bis jetzt das feelfree moken 12  aufgefallen...und in dem bereich soll es sich preislich auch maximal  bewegen.also um die 800 euro maximal.ich will damit nicht auf die ostsee  so.nur für binnengewässer.es sollte so stabil sein das man sich auch  mal kurzzeitig hinstellen kann.es sollte relativ viel platz sein für fisch und gerät.ich wusste nicht wo ich das thema  reinstell,ich hoffe hier ist ok


----------



## magnus12 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Moin,

denke das ist eine gute Wahl, sieht schnittig aus und ist echt preiswert. Nur das Hinstellen wird in der Preisklasse bzw. generell schwierig. Ich würd das lassen, also das Stehen. 

Man liest der Innenraum soll nicht ganz so gut zugänglich sein wie in anderen Booten, würde mir Echolot und ggf. Ankerklampe usw. daher möglichst gleich vom Händler einbauen lassen. 

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## toni666 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

danke für die antwort...hast vielleicht ne alternative zu dem moken?nur damit ich n vergleich hab.vielleicht wär auch das moken 10 besser für meine zwecke geeignet...für seen und schmale fließgewässer wie bei uns... (trebel,peene) wär das ding vielleicht besser oder?also ich brauch eigentlich nur so viel platz das ich max 2 ruten,2 kunstköderboxen und fressalien mitkrieg.und natürlich den fisch...und besten fall müssen dann noch ein paar hechte platz finden.ist mir sowieso nicht ganz schlüssig wo genau der fisch rein soll bei dem teil.vielleicht noch interessant das ich knapp 1,90m groß bin.und das moken 10 ja relativ kurz.


----------



## toni666 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

achso und wo "liest" man das?hast n test gefunden?


----------



## namycasch (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Petri.

Vielleicht können ja hiesige Kajakvereine mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.

Petri


----------



## Nanninga (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Ich habe mir vor Jahren mal ein Gatz-Cherokee-Kanadier mit Stechpaddel zugelegt (die gibt es als 1er bis zu 5er). Das Kanu ist oben offen und hat 4 Bänke, kann aber mit einer 4-5 Luken Persenning geschlossen werden. Es ist unsinkbar und kann auch mit E.Motor betrieben werden.:m Das Boot bot viel Zuladungsplatz und ist sehr kippstabil,schnell und wendig. Mit geschlossener Persenning (mit Lüftung) konnten 2 Personen darin liegend prima übernachten. Ein richtig großes Indianerboot. #6Ich bereue heute dass ich es verkauft habe.

_Hab ich damals gebraucht bei den Bremer-Kanuwanderern.e.V. günstig gekauft und aufgearbeitet. Die hatten mehrere davon._

Gruß
Nanni


----------



## Jogyman (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

dann schau doch mal auf diese Seite , der gute Mann hat mehrere SoTs im Angebot und er steht dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite .

http://www.paddel-fisch.de/


----------



## Blindfischer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Nun ja ,

der Unterschied von einem Kanu zum Sit on Top ist schon recht groß, gerade wenn man Angeln will.

Hast Du dich mal durch die Kajak trööts gewühlt?  Da steht viel darüber wie die unterschiedlichen Boote sich so verhalten.

Zum Moken gibt es nicht viel, das ist hier in D noch nicht sonderlich verbreitet.

Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass Du mit 1,90 nicht wirklich glücklich mit einem 3 m Boot wirst, unter Umständen ist der Beinraum zu kurz.


Die Bootsgröße muß nicht nur zum Gewässer passen sondern auch zur Größe/Gewicht des Paddlers.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit dich ins 10er/12er Moken mal reinzusetzen?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nanninga (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Also mir wäre so ein Sit on Top Boot zu unbequem, zu kippempfindlich und bietet viel zu wenig Stauraum.#c

Aber wer es mag, der soll. Ich neige eher zu etwas mehr Komfort, Bewegungsfreiheit und Raum.:m

Nanni#h


----------



## Blindfischer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Kippempfindlich?

Na dann zeig mr das mal mit einem Kanu  |supergri

Aber deswegen gibt´s ja unterschiedliche Boote: jedem das seine.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Dirk...
Wo ist die Zigarre?  #h


----------



## Nanninga (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

@Kippempfindlich??

Mein Gatz Cherokee war ca. 1m breit und 5m lang mit kleinem V-Kiel, darin konnte ich Samba tanzen, und trotzdem war es leicht, schnell und wendig.#c

Nanni#h


----------



## Blindfischer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Aber so schön quer sitzen kannst Du trotzdem nicht #y |supergri



Übrigens gibt es da jetzt auch so genannte Hybrid Boote, die haben das Unterwasserschiff vom Sit on Top aber sind sonst gebaut wie ein Kanu.

Mich stört bei Kanus halt die hohe Bordwand und das sie nicht selbstlenzend sind, aber das ist ja alles Geschmackssache

Oder wie wir hier im Norden zu sagen pflegen:

Wat denn een sin Uhl is de anner sin Nachtigall #h

@ Zottelmann: Unglaublich aber wahr, es gibt zwischendurch mal mehrere Minuten wo kein Stumpen brennt |supergri aber die Dose liegt da schon parat.#6


----------



## toni666 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

soo...ich werd jetzt zu fishermens partner aber ich denke die moken-teile haben die da nicht.so wie ich den laden kenne haben die nur die um einige hundert euro teurere konkurenz.hab videos vom moken 10 gefunden wo einer stehend(!) auf nem ziemlich unruhigen fluß unterwegs is...das ding soll wohl sehr kippstabil sein.ist ja auch mit 90 cm sehr breit und auch n stück breiter als das 12er.aber ich denke auch das die 3 meter ein problem sein könnten.aber für die teilweise recht enge trebel ideal...testen wär schon nicht schlecht.zumindestens mit der beinlänge...hatt hier keiner so ein teil im board?wo verstaut ihr eigentlich euren gefangenen fisch?oder released ihr alles?


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Gefangener Fisch kommt an einen "Fischgalgen" und wird aussenbords gehängt 

Hilfe by Timi: Bitte keine fremden Bilder verlinken #h
Bild gibts hier


----------



## toni666 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

beeinflusst so ein fischgalgen nicht den widerstand bzw den geradeauslauf immens?hab es heute nicht geschafft zum fishermens zu fahren..morgen dann. was haltet ihr vom Prowler Trident 11? empfehlenswert?


----------



## toni666 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

undhatt jemand erfahrung mit einem von diesen huntsmen dingern die beim paddelsfisch im shop sind?


----------



## dauerschneider (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

also zu moken, prowler und huntsmen kann ich nix sagen, aber ich bin ebenfalls deutlich über 1,80 groß und fahr ein 3meter SOT. Is ein wilderness tarpon 100. Liegt preilich auch bei 800,- , ich habs noch nicht zum umkippen gebracht, der stauraum reicht fürs angeln m.E.n. locker aus. Das Ding ist allein aufs Dach zu wuppen, liegt astrein im wasser und transportiert mich und mein gerödel auch auf der ostsee wenn kein federballwetter ist bisher sehr sicher. Wär ne alternative.....


----------



## dauerschneider (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

hab ich ganz vergessen. Es hat einen sensationellen Sitz mit reichlich Verstellmöglichkeiten und lenzt sich hervorragend selbst.


----------



## BB-cruiser (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

#hMoin 3 Meter für fast 2 Meter reicht aus. mein 2er reicht auch für 2 x180  plus aus bei 3,86 m entscheidend ist wie es sich im Wellental verhält #6 und der alte Spruch : Länge läuft hat etwas Wares


----------



## toni666 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

mir fällt es nicht grad leicht mich zu entscheiden...ich hab mich ein bißchen in das prowler trident 11 reinverliebt. sehr viel platz und soll ja auch vom fahren her sehr gut sein. das ist bis jetzt mein favorit...ebend ist mir das hi lux aufgefallen |rolleyes jetzt die alles entscheidende frage: lohnt sich der sprung vom trident zu hi lux oder sind die ähnlich gut von der performance und der kippstabilität her? könnte mir vorstellen das zumindestens von der stabilität das hi lux die nase vorn hatt...allerdings ist das teil für meine vorhaben und gewässer ziemlich lang.also vereinfacht: kann mir jemand sagen ob das hi lux vorteile gegenüber dem trident 11 hatt und wenn ja welche?


----------



## toni666 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

ich frag mich grad warum 2 buchstaben durch diese lächlis ausgetauscht wurden


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*



toni666 schrieb:


> ich frag mich grad warum 2 buchstaben durch diese lächlis ausgetauscht wurden



Smileys werden im Antworteditor mit BB-Code dargestellt.
Setzt du keine Leerzeichen nach einem Doppelpunkt wird da schnell ein Smiley raus. 

z.B.
:l BBCode ": I" (ohne das Leerzeichen dazwischen)


----------



## magnus12 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Wenn Du mit hi lux das key largo meinst, das ist für deine zwecke zu groß und zu schwer. Es hat eine Steueranlage und viel zuladung und ist damit einfach zu motorisieren. 

Nachteil ist jedoch das Gewicht und der breite flache Bug, der wesentlich schlechter durch kurze hackige Wellen schneidet als Tarpon, Trident & Co. Ich bin kein schwächling aber ohne Ladehilfe bekomme ich meins nicht aufs Autodach. selbige habe ich aus rundeisen anfertigen lassen weil die Original-Alu-Röhre beim 2. oder 3. Versuch verbogen ist...


----------



## toni666 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

so danke leute.ich hab mich für das trident entschieden.es ist für meine zwecke optimal.viel platz für ne kühlbox im heck (keine lust auf hischgalgen) das praktische rod pod in der mitte mit riesen stauraum um mehrere ruten bequem transportieren zu können und anscheinend solls ja auch recht wendig und schnell sein.was mir in unseren flüssen viel bringt.freu mich schon auf die erste peenetour.falls ihr da noch nicht gewesen seid- gibt schöne bilder im netz...wie im urwald...naja neues thema falscher bereich vom board.danke für die hilfe schönes wochenende


----------



## Freelander (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Schaut mal hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYBDfm1VibU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVb3eXOIXrM&feature=related

Ich bin momentan auch noch in der Suchphase,ich suche allerdings etwas wo ich auch mit auf die Ostsee kann.
Was meint Ihr wäre das das Richtige oder gibt es noch andere Hochseetaugliche Angeljaks|kopfkrat.

Falls man mal reinfällt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpQe2_uPQN8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxiJu6RSI2s&feature=related


----------



## toni666 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

ahoi mitsuchender...

hab mittlerweile "rausgekriegt" das so ziemlich alle sot's in dem preisbereich hochseetauglich sind...frage ist wohl was ist für dich hochsee?ich hab mich auf jeden fall für das trident 11 entschieden...ich wollte kein 3m boot, weil meist zu wenig stauraum und ein 4 m boot war mir auch zu fett...das trident 11 hatt 3,5m und schneidet eigentlich in allen tests sehr gut ab.weiter vorne in dem thread wurde mir ein shop empfohlen , da solltest du mal nachfragen.der mensch is hier auch im board und hatt auch geantwortet und hilft auch dir "dein" boot zu finden.nicht wundern im moment ist da schicht wegen urlaub


----------



## archi69 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

Glückwunsch zum trident 11. Hätte ich wohl auch genommen, wenn es damals ocean kayaks einfacher gegeben hätte.
Zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder in action... #6


----------



## Freelander (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*



toni666 schrieb:


> ahoi mitsuchender...
> 
> hab mittlerweile "rausgekriegt" das so ziemlich alle sot's in dem preisbereich hochseetauglich sind...frage ist wohl was ist für dich hochsee?ich hab mich auf jeden fall für das trident 11 entschieden...ich wollte kein 3m boot, weil meist zu wenig stauraum und ein 4 m boot war mir auch zu fett...das trident 11 hatt 3,5m und schneidet eigentlich in allen tests sehr gut ab.weiter vorne in dem thread wurde mir ein shop empfohlen , da solltest du mal nachfragen.der mensch is hier auch im board und hatt auch geantwortet und hilft auch dir "dein" boot zu finden.nicht wundern im moment ist da schicht wegen urlaub



Hi,

Hochsee ist von mir vlt. ein bisschen hochgegriffen aber für den Küstenbereich der Ostsee muß es schon was taugen.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Boardi.#6


----------



## toni666 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: hilfe beim kajakkauf*

naja mit fotos is noch schlecht...der "paddelfisch" hatt ja noch urlaub.von daher hab ich das teil bis jetzt nur in meinen träumen.

ich denke wenn du hauptsächlich auf der ostsee unterwegs bist würde ich vermuten das dir hier alle 4m boote empfehlen.und da gibts wohl etliche...ocean trident 13,wilderness,bla bla blubb.guck mal beim paddelfisch im shop welches dir gefällt.wie gesagt mich hatt das rod pod bei den ocean kajaks überzeugt...andere boote haben aber sicherlich auch ihre vorzüge.such dir 2,3 favoriten in deiner preisklasse raus.frag beim paddelfisch oder hier im board nach wie sich die boote verhalten etc...aber ich glaub man kann kaum was verkehrt machen...selbst die 600 euro dinger von tarpoon glaub ich sollen ja recht gut sein.


----------

